# Thought I'd share



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Though I would share some recent work. Knife porn NOT monkey porn

So sit back and enjoy













Cheers
Tim


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Very nicely done!!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow! You are an artist with mad skills!


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice job. They look pretty sexy


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks all, thought you might like a change of scenery


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't know why but I'm starting to breathe heavy  

Nice work


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You've got some fine skills there! Awesome!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

One day I will own one of your giraffe bone handled skinners. Probably soon.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

that's gorgeous. can I get a price check on the last one in the 1st post? or a link to a site to paruse & shop?


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks guys

Shotlady - pm sent


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

They look very nice, sorry no other words for them


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks Jeep


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm Knife addict and seeing anything like this ..just breathless..
just awesome..You are ready for SHTF my friend


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent work Tim.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks 

Here's 2 more


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Beautiful knifes.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Awesome! You have great skills!


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Managed to get this one finished yesterday.
OAL = 220mm
Blade = 105mm x 30mm x 4mm
My own micarta with N690 @60RC







Thanks
Tim


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Those are just awesome live the dream man live it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Excellent work on that.


----------

